# Northampton Urbs - where do you shop for clothes?



## BoatieBird (Jan 21, 2012)

Despite living on the outskirts of Northampton for a couple of years now, I still don't really know the town centre and I tend to stick to the Grosvenor Centre and its vicinity when I go clothes shopping (or go to CMK instead).

I'm sure there must be loads of places I don't know about so tell me where you like to shop please -  blokes welcome to reply too, I'll pass your answers onto my OH


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 22, 2012)

No one?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

I buy from cataloges or charity shops I'm afraid. There was (may still be?) an Officers Club in the Peacock Place shopping centre for cheap but vougish jeans and t-shirts.

No help on the womenswear I'm afraid


----------



## asian897 (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.asiankoreanfashion.com/

The online shop which sells cheap clothing online,offers different range of catagories,for example,korean dresses,asian maxi dresses,accessories.....etc,and the price is really cheap and the quality is adorable.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol. Now my day is complete. Dotcom *is* Dotcom's mum. Just in a Korean maxim dress.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 6, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> No one?


There is sod all clothes shopping round MK and Northampton. I mainly go TKMaxx tbf. 

Unless you're looking for work clothes I can't recommend against CMK enough - you will be able to get the most part of the same stuff in the same chains in Northampton, though tbf it's worthwhile hitting the big Debenhams during the sales.


----------

